# One man 75 gallon no sweat



## Socalplumber (Jul 22, 2020)

My friend out here in SoCal makes and sells these, I can lift a 75 or lower solo and not risk any injury or damage , one of the best tools I’ve ever bought . If anyone is interested let me know I’ll put you in touch with him and he will give you discount


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

That's a pretty cool hand truck. How do you go about bringing them down the basement? Do you have a helper?

The staircat has that option too and it also climbs stairs. The only time I need to lift one is for the drain pan thats 4" off the ground.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> That's a pretty cool hand truck. How do you go about bringing them down the basement? Do you have a helper?
> 
> The staircat has that option too and it also climbs stairs. The only time I need to lift one is for the drain pan thats 4" off the ground.


He is in california, they don't have a lot of basements and the water heaters/all of the mechanicals are often in the garage because it doesn't get cold. That hand truck is for lifting heaters onto and off of the stands they usually put them on. It's no better for stairs than a standard hand truck and may actually be worse for stairs because of the huge bulge.


.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> He is in california, they don't have a lot of basements and the water heaters/all of the mechanicals are often in the garage because it doesn't get cold. That hand truck is for lifting heaters onto and off of the stands they usually put them on. It's no better for stairs than a standard hand truck and may actually be worse for stairs because of the huge bulge.
> 
> 
> .


We have some apartments out here that it would be perfect for! 

Thankfully we don’t deal with them anymore.

Great idea!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> He is in california, they don't have a lot of basements and the water heaters/all of the mechanicals are often in the garage because it doesn't get cold. That hand truck is for lifting heaters onto and off of the stands they usually put them on. It's no better for stairs than a standard hand truck and may actually be worse for stairs because of the huge bulge.
> 
> 
> .


Still it makes more sense to me to have a basement, all the pipes and electricity are accessible for repairs or to renovate, furnace downstairs with AC coil, washer and dryer, laundry tub etc. When I see the AC in the attic it baffles me big time.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Still it makes more sense to me to have a basement, all the pipes and electricity are accessible for repairs or to renovate, furnace downstairs with AC coil, washer and dryer, laundry tub etc. When I see the AC in the attic it baffles me big time.



It's much cheaper/faster to build an extra large single bay garage than to dig a basement instead of just pouring a slab.


.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> It's much cheaper/faster to build an extra large single bay garage than to dig a basement instead of just pouring a slab.
> 
> 
> .


In the city not so, developers cram in as man houses they can on the lot. A big garage wastes the lot for another profitable house. Then the other problem is to have the sewer and water lines 6-8 feet below ground.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

In my area basements have become popular for those who can afford them for the following reasons:
1) Terra firma is very expensive
2) Restrictive zoning ordinances regarding lot coverage and set back
3) Light plane issues restricting tall structures 

However, basements have unique issues. 
1) If there are plumbing fixtures, they require a sewage ejector
2) Running MEP for the floors above the basement can be a pita, ie. expensive
3) Water proof concrete matt slabs and and exterior walls = $$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## txdraindoctor (Aug 14, 2020)

hey thats a good tool to have around especially here in texas where they put them in the attics


----------



## txdraindoctor (Aug 14, 2020)

me personally when i build my retirement home. Im putting in a basement. ive tunnel below way to foundations to know there nothing i can do to stop the inevitable. as well as when im that old i dont wanna have to cut holes in the sheetrock to repair a leak. im from texas but i do agree with the basement idea. just slope the floor a tiny bit where its not noticable. install a few hidden trough drains that dump into a sump pump< PEACE OF MIND TO ME PERSONALLY ESPECIALLY WHEN I GET THAT AGE AND I DANG SURE AINT GONNA PAY SOMEONE TO FIX MY PLUMBING EVEN AT THAT AGE. just gonna make it a heck of alot easier on my old bones LOL


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Tango said:


> Still it makes more sense to me to have a basement, all the pipes and electricity are accessible for repairs or to renovate, furnace downstairs with AC coil, washer and dryer, laundry tub etc. When I see the AC in the attic it baffles me big time.


In CA, most basements going in now are living space. Pipes have to be concealed in overhead areas other than the mechanical room. In effect, they are a pita to plumb, especially when architects, who don't understand, fail to accommodate waste lines with drop ceilings or other forms of chaises.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Plumbus said:


> In CA, most basements going in now are living space. Pipes have to be concealed in overhead areas other than the mechanical room. In effect, they are a pita to plumb, especially when architects, who don't understand, fail to accommodate waste lines with drop ceilings or other forms of chaises.


Perfect examples of putting a 4" dryer vent or 3" ABS drain stack with couplings in a 2x4" wall that actually measures 3 1/2". You should see how they squeeze in the dyer vent, pancakes. :sad2:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> It's much cheaper/faster to build an extra large single bay garage than to dig a basement instead of just pouring a slab.
> 
> 
> .


Another thing, I've piped gas lines for new houses and in a few areas I remember something like 4' or 6'(Didn't actually measure but from memory) between houses, we couldn't put the exhaust pipe through the sill plate to the furnace from the outside because it would jam against the other house!

In other areas, some houses had 4' of backyard, I remember they had stairs from the main floor to descend to the yard and the last step you'd hit the backyard fence.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Tango said:


> Perfect examples of putting a 4" dryer vent or 3" ABS drain stack with couplings in a 2x4" wall that actually measures 3 1/2". You should see how they squeeze in the dyer vent, pancakes. :sad2:


Carpenters know this. A few architects (at most) also know this. Unfortunately, when they give us a 2x6 wall, the joists above don't always run the direction we need them to. Sometimes the joists are TJI's, which may or may not help depending on what size and placement of holes are allowed.


----------



## Larry’s5Stars (Aug 17, 2020)

I would be interested in information on that dolly. I'm used to having a helper but it'll be just me when I start out on my own in October. That dolly could help me out a lot.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

Also, in CA, houses with basements get more expensive because of seismic issues. It can be done, but as someone said above, its just easier and cheaper to have a garage. So, when they are slapping up houses, for the most part, they don't want the expense.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tango said:


> Perfect examples of putting a 4" dryer vent or 3" ABS drain stack with couplings in a 2x4" wall that actually measures 3 1/2". You should see how they squeeze in the dyer vent, pancakes. :sad2:


Easypeasy fix,just run your dryer vent out of 3" pvc pipe,do it all the time and works fine


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> Easypeasy fix,just run your dryer vent out of 3" pvc pipe,do it all the time and works fine




Pvc for a dryer vent is against fire code in many places.




.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

jakewilcox said:


> Also, in CA, houses with basements get more expensive because of seismic issues. It can be done, but as someone said above, its just easier and cheaper to have a garage. So, when they are slapping up houses, for the most part, they don't want the expense.





many years back I piped a new 711 store in my area, long island, we dont have earthquakes or any seismic issues, but the store design was a 1 model fits all, so it had to be built as if it was being built on a fault line in california...what a PITA that was...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

sparky said:


> Easypeasy fix,just run your dryer vent out of 3" pvc pipe,do it all the time and works fine


just use 4 inch steel flue pipe and you can squash it oval to fit, meets fire code and use 6ft sections and use the aluminum tape to connect sections so no screws stick in to grab or build up lint....once wedged in, the pipe isnt going anywhere...


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Tango said:


> Another thing, I've piped gas lines for new houses and in a few areas I remember something like 4' or 6'(Didn't actually measure but from memory) between houses, we couldn't put the exhaust pipe through the sill plate to the furnace from the outside because it would jam against the other house!
> 
> In other areas, some houses had 4' of backyard, I remember they had stairs from the main floor to descend to the yard and the last step you'd hit the backyard fence.


Whaat? Sounds like Europe, won't find that around here.


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

The west is all over the place, Sask requires six feet from the property line. Most inspectors will let you angle it if you have four feet. Frost at -40 is a problem.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

BC73RS said:


> Whaat? Sounds like Europe, won't find that around here.



You do realize that almost all countries have dense urban areas right? 



I see this all the time when I go to the cities. Mostly it's buildings built before fire codes existed.



.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> Pvc for a dryer vent is against fire code in many places.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not if it doesn't have to get inspected lolololololo:devil3::devil3::devil3::devil3:


----------

